# Testing plastic BB's



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello everyone.
Today i'm planning to test out if plastic BB's are effective,

They are a LOT cheaper than steel balls, as of right now, justbbguns.co.uk is selling TEN THOUSAND BB's for only £20.00

I will be shooting with a "store" bought slingshot, no band changes or such. here is the shooter and BB's



http://imgur.com/rJEdFUw


I believe they weigh .12g each, so I doubt they will be effective.

I will be attempting to

1. Tear a card, This is possible with this slingshot, I have yet to get a clean cut though.

2. Pierce a can, Just a regular soda or fizzy drink can,



http://imgur.com/tVUaXFL


3. Penetrate a tougher tin, I doubt it will dent it much

(I will be shooting as soon as the rain stops, as I don't have a indoor range  )

Pictures will be supplied after I've shot 35 times.

(pictures will be here)

After I receive my steel balls in the post, I will then shoot 35 times at the same things. Seeing what the difference is.

Thanks!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

I would think they would be too light to do much damage and the accuracy might not be as good as heavier ammo, but I would like to see the results. Good luck!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Result:
The plastic bb's failed to penentrate any can/tin or even make a hole/rip in the cards, They are extremely ineffective.

Metal BB's may be should be a lot more effective.

I may have to order some to test.

I anyone has results on metal BB's i would be interested in there input.

Thanks a bunch, I will post pictures even though there is only 1 small dent to see.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

That is a shame. I saw some photos on the forum of the effect that metal bb's have on cans. I think you could say they were effective!

Ediit: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9630-still-shooting-that-darn-bb-shooter-from-a/


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Plastic BBs are very effective, depending on what you want for results. You can shoot indoors with less risk of damage to walls and people. They are cheap...lots of shooting equals lots of fun.

They are great for bug hunting...with less risk of property damage to the neighborhood.

Just down size your band set to fit them and you will have may hours of fun.

If you really don't like shooting them, glue them to some thread and hang them up as targets....should be the about the same size as a match head, and again, a lot cheaper and a lot of fun.

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as mentioned above, you need a light set up. light on bands/tubes and pouch. excellent plinking ammo for aluminum cans, indoor shooting and for "accidently" shooting a glass ornament off a christmas tree :what: :shhh: :zipped: (xmas trees make the best target stands)


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

As you said yourself, metal bbs are more effective, yet still too light for the bands you have there.

There are also 'heavy' airsoft pellets (0,2 grams instead of 0,12) that are a little more effective and still reasonably safe for indoor practise.

I used to own a springpowered airsoft pistol that would penetrate pop cans at ten yards with the heavier airsoft bbs (single side penetration) and they would go straight through both sides at six yards.

If you use very thin bands and a long draw length you get the highest speeds with ultralight ammo.

Also, if you use bands that are suited to heavier ammo to shoot this ultralight stuff, your bands will break prematurely.

Hope this helps, happy shooting


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> As you said yourself, metal bbs are more effective, yet still too light for the bands you have there.
> 
> There are also 'heavy' airsoft pellets (0,2 grams instead of 0,12) that are a little more effective and still reasonably safe for indoor practise.
> 
> ...


The slingshot I was using had looped chinese tubes, Unsure of what thickness, But they certainly were lower end.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

iindividual said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > As you said yourself, metal bbs are more effective, yet still too light for the bands you have there.
> ...


For bbs, I'd go with nr 32 office bands, or those rubber bands they use to power model airplanes. The very lightest of Chinese tubes (single, not looped) I'd use for 1/4 ammo or slightly larger even.

The thinner elastics will get those bbs flying even faster.

Also, the tubes on your slingshot will last hundreds of shots longer if you up your ammo size to say, about 8mm approx.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The plastic bb's i shoot with tbgold 0,5cm straight cut, only for fun on a sticky target  for more no use for it !


----------



## jack-davies (May 28, 2013)

Plastic bbs are my favourite for indoors, not much penetration but accurate


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

GrayWolf said:


> Plastic BBs are very effective, depending on what you want for results. You can shoot indoors with less risk of damage to walls and people. They are cheap...lots of shooting equals lots of fun.
> 
> They are great for bug hunting...with less risk of property damage to the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Hi Greywolf ...what size indoor 6mm plastic airsoft ammo are you using? 0.25 or heavier?


----------

